# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software)  طلب مساعدة بخصوص blackberry 8520 الكومبيوتر لا يتعرف على الهاتف usb port

## Yassine-soft10

عند تحمليل برنامج desktop manager و تتبيته وبعد الضغط على next الكومبيوتر لا يتيح لي خيارات usb port رغم محاولاتي بنزع وتركيب الكابل والبطارية  ومشكلة الهاتف وهي عند اشعال الهاتف يتوقف عند 75% تقريبا .المرجو من الاخوان المساعدة

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*راجع التعريفات من الهاردوير دفايس منجر هل هناك توصيل بأسم BlackBerry وهل متعرف جيدا
وقم بتثبيت الفلاشة وافتح برنامج Loader واوصل البطارية والهاتف في وقت واحد وصحح خيار التوصيل وجرب التفليش ان شاء الله يشتغل*

----------


## drisselasri

mreciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------

